# Missing Driver for Pioneer DVD-RW



## loi8oy (Jan 21, 2008)

So I've been trying to get rid of all the junk that comes with a new computer and I think I might have accidentally uninstalled a driver for my disk drive. I opened up the Device Manager and saw a yellow exclamation point on the "Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17 ATA Device". I have been searching online and Pioneer's website but I can't seem to find it. Thanks in advance. If it helps, my computer is a Sony Vaio VGN-CR120E.


----------



## loi8oy (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, I found out how to fix the problem. I should have looked early on this site.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry, we did not get to you sooner.
If you found the solution, please post it it may help others.
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## r.crainjr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey - I'm having the same issue w/ my VAIO CR-220E & the Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17 ATA Device. Tried unistall, but when I did the re-boot it still didn't find?!?!? OS is VISTA. 

Can someone post the way this can be fixed??

loi8oy how did you fix the issue??


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try deleting upper and lower filters:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/


----------



## fuser (Oct 2, 2008)

loi8oy said:


> So I've been trying to get rid of all the junk that comes with a new computer and I think I might have accidentally uninstalled a driver for my disk drive. I opened up the Device Manager and saw a yellow exclamation point on the "Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17 ATA Device". I have been searching online and Pioneer's website but I can't seem to find it. Thanks in advance. If it helps, my computer is a Sony Vaio VGN-CR120E.


So, how'd u fix this


----------



## fuser (Oct 2, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Try deleting upper and lower filters:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/


ah, this did it


----------

